# decrypting gnupg symmetric files without X.

## Edweirdo

I encrypted some files using the gnupg 2.x (in my ~x86 system) using symmetric encryption.  When I did it an X window popped up for me to enter the passphrase.  Now that I am trying to decrypt them on another server that does not have X I get an error:

```

gpg: 3DES encrypted data

gpg: DBG: connection to agent established

gpg-agent[25125]: command get_passphrase failed: Operation cancelled

gpg: cancelled by user

gpg: encrypted with 1 passphrase

gpg: decryption failed: No secret key

```

That seems crazy that I can't decrypt a file without having X windows.

I am also upset that the --passphrase option has been removed.  It was great for encrypting/decrypting crap loads of files before being backed up to another server.

----------

## embobo

Try adding

```

--no-use-agent

```

to your gpg command line.

----------

## Edweirdo

Nope, similiar error.  Never asks me to enter the passphrase.

```

gpg: CAST5 encrypted data

gpg: DBG: connection to agent established

gpg-agent[858]: command get_passphrase failed: Operation cancelled

gpg: cancelled by user

gpg: encrypted with 1 passphrase

gpg: decryption failed: No secret key

```

----------

## imbezol

*BUMP*

How the heck can you decrypt something over SSH now? It tries to pop up an X box or something to enter the key and I can't enter it!

----------

## gsurbey

If you're using 'su' after you log in, then you're probably running into this problem.

----------

